#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Configurar controle de banda em um tplink wr941nd

## guardianlord

Gostaria de saber onde acho um tutorial ou passo a passo de como configurar corretamente a opção de controle de banda desse roteador, pois já procurei em tudo quanto é lugar na internet e não acho nada referente a isso!!!
Ou se alguem daqui que já tenha experiencia sobre isso puder postar, pois tenho um speedy de 2megas e gostaria de dividir a banda entre 4 computadores de modo que não sobrecarrege a internet quando alguem estiver com o emule aberto por exemplo.

Valeu

----------


## pimentel007

Tem um vídeo no YouTube que ensina. 
Dá uma olhada:

----------

